# Please review my first pro hormone cycle (halovar)



## meater (Aug 7, 2011)

Firstam of all, it's great to finally join this community. It's about time I quit lingering as a guest.

So, I am beginning my first cycle of halovar thinking about dosing at 50/50/50/50

Week 1: Milk Thistle
Weeks 2-5: Milk Thistle; halovar
Weeks 6-9: PCT:Reversitol V2 and DAA Caps by SNS

I havent ordered my PCT yet because I wanted to make sure it would be fine but I have the milk thistle and halovar on hand.


----------



## meater (Aug 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## GMO (Aug 7, 2011)

meater said:


> Firstam of all, it's great to finally join this community. It's about time I quit lingering as a guest.
> 
> So, I am beginning my first cycle of halovar thinking about dosing at 50/50/50/50
> 
> ...



What are your stats?  Age/height/weight/BF%/training history/cycle history???

I can't really help you without that info.


----------



## meater (Aug 7, 2011)

21/ 5'8/170/ lifting heavy for three years/ first cycle/ low BF % but not sure


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

You are a couple years too young to be running any sort of PH or AAS. Use at your age can do permanent damage to your endocrine system and fuse your growth plates prematurely, among other things. You will want to hold of for at least 2-3 years. At your age, you have tons of anabolic hormones coursing through your body. My advice to you at this point is to eat more food. At 170lbs, you have a lot of natty growth left in you. You only have to eat more and train smarter. What I would recommend at this point is to post your training routine and diet in the appropriate forums, state your goals and let us help you there first. Then when you are old enough to use AAS, you will have a solid diet and progrm in place and be able to get the most out of your cycle.


----------



## meater (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks but i have my mind set


----------



## meater (Aug 9, 2011)

nope never had one


----------



## caaraa (Aug 9, 2011)

Use at your age can do permanent damage to your endocrine system and fuse your growth plates prematurely, among other things.


----------



## meater (Aug 9, 2011)

I know I know


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually being that you're 21 I don't think you have to worry about your growth plates. 99% of people are done growin by the time they're 21, the endocrine system on the other hand is something to keep your eye one. That cycle doesn't seem that bad, take your precautions while on cycle and run a,solid pct and you should be ok. Eat clean but a descent amount and train hard. Be sure to take appropriate time off before u think about it again and good luck.


----------

